# 2003 LT1000 18 OHV



## JPJMustang (Jun 6, 2020)

Having an issue with the drive belt 

It keeps jumping off the rear pulley

Is there an adjustment to take up the slack

I have not replaced the belt and have 2 1/2 seasons on it

JPJM


----------

